# 1/8 shank bits .



## fourbytwo (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi I'm trying to machine some very thin PVC and have bought some solid carbide drills and router bits with 1/8 shanks . I have a Makita edge trimmer that only takes 1/4 shank bits . Where can I get an adapter sleeve to suit the small bits ? I need to router a slot only 3 or 4 mm long in 0.5 mm material . Slot width anything from 1.5 mm to 2.5 mm . I have a friend in the states who would send stuff if that is the only source .


----------



## jonmulzer (Jan 4, 2008)

Dremel makes a plunge router attachment that would work for what you want and takes 1/8" shank bits. Where are you from and do they have those there? I am assuming either Britain, Australia or New Zealand because those are they only places I know of where they express the greater dimension first when referrring to lumber.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi fourbytwo

MLCS has what you need for 4.00 bucks each but I do Recommend you get the full set, they do come in handy for many router jobs,, and they do ship for free..

Adapter Bushings
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html



===


fourbytwo said:


> Hi I'm trying to machine some very thin PVC and have bought some solid carbide drills and router bits with 1/8 shanks . I have a Makita edge trimmer that only takes 1/4 shank bits . Where can I get an adapter sleeve to suit the small bits ? I need to router a slot only 3 or 4 mm long in 0.5 mm material . Slot width anything from 1.5 mm to 2.5 mm . I have a friend in the states who would send stuff if that is the only source .


----------



## fourbytwo (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks folks for the info. , I've ordered a set as recommended by BOBj3 plus a couple of extra 1/8 to 1/4 . I have also been pointed in the direction of precisebits.com
who sell 1/8 shank bits with a 1/4 collar if required . I'm awaiting shipment from the U.S. when both orders have arrived . The Dremel option would mean the purchase of a Dremel and attachments , quite a large outlay as compared to the adapter sleeves .


----------

